# Merry Christmas everyone..Oh I mean Happy Holidays



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

What's your take?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Everyone gets a "Merry Christmas" from me! If it offends someone when I say it,
oh well. Happy Holidays doesn't offend me though.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

The Holiday Curtains (or whatever else) are never going to replace the ol' Christmas Tree in this household. We're in beautiful Canada so have a Merry Christmas!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah, merry christmas ftw.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Rex, is that by any chance a self portrait?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it. Happy Holidays to everyone else.


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Hey Rex, is that by any chance a self portrait?


Damn...I'm busted!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

merrry christmas, happy holidays, seasons greetings, etc.....who cares.
I think its ridiculous when people get upset about saying something other than merry christmas. kind of like getting pissed off for someone wishing you a nice day.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Rex Lannegan said:


> :tongue:


Hey Rex. That North Pole sun isn't reaching the southern regions.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

merry, merry to all


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I would love to know what you guys were doing searching for almost naked pictures of Santa :tongue:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> I would love to know what you guys were doing searching for almost naked pictures of Santa :tongue:


actually muine is from a thread on EVH over at HCAF, Eddies face is on santa:tongue:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> actually muine is from a thread on EVH over at HCAF, Eddies face is on santa:tongue:


Right...that MUST be it:wink:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all. :food-smiley-004: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Best wishes to all for the holidays...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

taking my brother in laws family for lunch tomorrow...3 young daughters...should be a blast. Christmas ain`t much in Japan but with me around it`s always celebrated with the in-laws...usually folks just get up and go to work here...ho frickin` ho, but this year I`m off so I`ll be hittin` the guitar shops to see what I can find.
happy holidays to all denominations from this side of the pond eh.


----------



## alldz (Jun 28, 2006)

Twas the month before Christmas

When all through our land,

Not a Christian was praying

Nor taking a stand.

Why the Politically Correct Police had taken away,

The reason for Christmas - no one could say.

The children were told by their schools not to sing,

About Shepherds and Wise Men and Angels and things.

It might hurt people's feelings, the teachers would say,

December 25th is just a "Holiday".

Yet the shoppers were ready with cash, checks and credit,

Pushing folks down to the floor just to get it!

CDs from Madonna, an X BOX, an I-pod,

Something was changing, something quite odd!

Retailers promoted Ramadan and Kwanzaa,

In hopes to sell books by Franken & Fonda.

But as Targets were hanging their trees upside down,

At Lowe's the word Christmas - was no where to be found.

At K-Mart and Staples and Penny's and Sears you won't hear the word
Christmas; it won't touch your ears.

Inclusive, sensitive, Di-ver-si-ty

Are words that were used to intimidate me.

Now Daschle, Now Darden, Now Sharpton, Wolf Blitzen,

On Boxer, on Rather, on Kerry, on Clinton!

At the top of the Senate, there arose such a clatter,

To eliminate Jesus, in all public matter.

And we spoke not a word, as they took away our faith,

Forbidden to speak of salvation and grace.

The true Gift of Christmas was exchanged and discarded.

The reason for the season, stopped before it started.

So as you celebrate "Winter Break" under your "Dream Tree",

Sipping your Starbucks, listen to me.

Choose your words carefully, choose what you say,

Shout MERRY CHRISTMAS, not Happy Holiday,

Our Countries were founded under the Christian way,

To our "guests" I can say,

If You don't like it, you don't have to stay!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

alldz said:


> Twas the month before Christmas
> When all through our land,
> Not a Christian was praying
> Nor taking a stand.
> ...


...this just confuses the issue, in my opinion.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

While I'm not offended by anyone wishing me a Merry Christmas (why would you be?) I'm not a Christian and so I prefer Happy Holidays (equally inoffensive in my opinion).


As for the "if you don't like Christmas go someplace else" nonsense, remember, we don't live in a theocracy and the reality is that there are more non christians in Canada than christians.


Enjoy your faith if you're so inclined. I'll enjoy a couple of weeks off and time with my family.


Peace on earth works for me.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats IT !!!*

I would like to wish everyone a Happy Christmas and a Merry New Year!!None


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Me too!*

Merry Christmas to all, to all men of good will!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

What I don't understand is why everybody gets christmas off, then they also get their religious holidays off.. like Yom Kippur...


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

So how about all those Pagans who should be taking a stand against Christians for renaming Winter Soltice as Christmas, taking it as their own and stealing their traditions.
A little education goes a long way.
http://www.history.com/minisite.do?...ent_type_id=1252&display_order=1&mini_id=1290
Seasons Greetings



alldz said:


> Twas the month before Christmas
> When all through our land,
> Not a Christian was praying
> Nor taking a stand.
> ...


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Rattlesnake said:


> I would like to wish everyone a Happy Christmas and a Merry New Year!!None


And may there be more to come on Guitar Canada :food-smiley-004:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

welp...it`s over.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Theres always next year.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats IT !!!*

:smilie_flagge17: Who says it has to be over? I still have 3 24's of Canadian and a crap load of liquor left over from Christmas!!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Rattlesnake said:


> Who says it has to be over? I still have 3 24's of Canadian and a crap load of liquor left over from Christmas!!


Like you I have ton of booze left over and I'm off till Jan 8th..problem is I don't think I can drink anymore. I have drank so much I've lost my appetite for the sweet water. I'm going to try to get my thirst back right now!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats IT !!!*



Mr. David Severson said:


> Like you I have ton of booze left over and I'm off till Jan 8th..problem is I don't think I can drink anymore. I have drank so much I've lost my appetite for the sweet water. I'm going to try to get my thirst back right now!:food-smiley-004:



:tongue: Women are there for re-hydrationNone


----------

